# Art Time!



## Littleghost (Dec 14, 2006)

I was cleaning up files and found a mostly-finished drawing that I'd abandoned due to some issues.  Anyways, I figured I'd dust it off and share since it wasn't doing anything else. It's stiffer than more recent stuff since I've started using a stylus, but enjoy. or critique.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2006)

Cute! Her cheekbones strike me as odd for some reason - but I love it!


----------



## James (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok, this is a work in progress of a friend of mine... its on pause for a few weeks but the final version will look v. different as i incorporate a vector background....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, James - Amazing!


----------



## mango (Dec 14, 2006)

James said:


> Ok, this is a work in progress of a friend of mine... its on pause for a few weeks but the final version will look v. different as i incorporate a vector background....



*Lookin' good James.

Actually that looks alot like Sasha.

 *


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 14, 2006)

So - I'm not anything close to an artist. But I got angry one day and drew this to submit to PostSecret (www.postsecret.com). It has not been posted yet. But maybe one day.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Littleghost,
Nice pic! Very clean and nice shading! What program did you draw it in?

Here are a few pics that I recently backed up off of my old Apple IIci. These are from the Inland Empire Chapter of NAAFA website that I made in the mid / late '90s. Some are my own creations, others fattened up clip art, some take-offs from Nagal.

fa_man_stan


----------



## James (Dec 14, 2006)

mango said:


> *Lookin' good James.
> 
> Actually that looks alot like Sasha.
> 
> *



thanks !

you are correct Mango 

the final piece will have this in it but it wont just be solely a portrait... i wanted to draw her properly first and then incorporate the rest... 

unfortunately i'm right in the middle of a house move right now so wont finish till i get some time free in january...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 14, 2006)

James said:


> Ok, this is a work in progress of a friend of mine... its on pause for a few weeks but the final version will look v. different as i incorporate a vector background....



Hey!  Its me!


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 14, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cute! Her cheekbones strike me as odd for some reason - but I love it!


Yeah that was actually one of the issues. Ha! Well at least it wasn't imagined.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2006)

OK, so this is NOT a real person. But I wish she was real... 

View attachment sino1.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 15, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> I was cleaning up files and found a mostly-finished drawing that I'd abandoned due to some issues.  Anyways, I figured I'd dust it off and share since it wasn't doing anything else. It's stiffer than more recent stuff since I've started using a stylus, but enjoy. or critique.



Are those Chuck Taylors?  

Nice pic man!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 15, 2006)

Great artwork guys!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 15, 2006)

I have art, but it's not BBW art. Most "Dark Crystal" stuff and fairies. And male Giorgio Armani models... *drool*. And graphic design stuff. Maybe I'll post later... 

BUT, yours is awesome.


----------



## James (Dec 15, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, so this is NOT a real person. But I wish she was real...



On the cuteness scale, this sketch gets a [--------&#9474;-]

I like...


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 15, 2006)

View attachment design.jpg


View attachment Fairy1.jpg


View attachment lwf2fairy2.jpg


----------



## fatlane (Dec 15, 2006)

James said:


> On the cuteness scale, this sketch gets a [--------&#9474;-]
> 
> I like...



Tankyouveddymuch!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 16, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> I was cleaning up files and found a mostly-finished drawing that I'd abandoned due to some issues.  Anyways, I figured I'd dust it off and share since it wasn't doing anything else. It's stiffer than more recent stuff since I've started using a stylus, but enjoy. or critique.




This is really cute, Littleghost. Every time I've looked at it, I'm reminded of Jennifer.. is it her? The face looks similar and she does have some great cheekbones.

Nice work!


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks all.!


----------



## Tina (Dec 17, 2006)

Littleghost, the face -- cheekbones and mouth, really, remind me of MissToodles. 

James, you know I really like this and recognized Sasha right off.

FL, this is really nice, and for some reason, I particularly like the hand.

Yankee, I love working in pencil. It was my first love, artistically, and always love to see pencilwork, fat or not. 

Well, these are kind of old, but here you go anyway...




Detail of the above:




Portrait of a friend who used to post on these boards years ago, but who I haven't been in contact with for ages.




This one has been around a bit:




Some might recognize this one:




There is one I started working on, but isn't far enough along to show yet. It's going to be a while.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW Tina! Im very impressed! I love the art! You really capture the body well


----------



## Tina (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, honey. I'm not entirely impressed with the proportions, which are off on a couple of them (the last one, the proportions are off on purpose, though, so go figure!). I really love drawing the undraped figure, male and female.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2006)

You said undraped.

Hehehe.

(And you really like the hand? Wow. I've come a long way if my hands are getting good. I used to prefer to leave them out...)


----------



## Tina (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, I like the hand.; it is graceful And everyone prefers to leave hands and feet out, as they have the most potential to be akward., but can also be the most rewarding after experience is gained and they are done well.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 17, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is really cute, Littleghost. Every time I've looked at it, I'm reminded of Jennifer.. is it her? The face looks similar and she does have some great cheekbones.
> 
> Nice work!


Hmm... I'm not entirely sure I know which Jen you're talking about, but it's possible I unconsiously did it, it's been so long I can't even remember which or any models I might've used. Thanks.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 19, 2006)

My scanner's not working at the moment, but here's an old pen-and-ink I've got on my computer.

*"Left Behind"* (1988)

. 

View attachment Left Behind (small).jpg


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 22, 2006)

I did it in Illustrator 10, mostly gradient shading. Yours have very captivating eyes.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 22, 2006)

Littleghost said:


> Hmm... I'm not entirely sure I know which Jen you're talking about, but it's possible I unconsiously did it, it's been so long I can't even remember which or any models I might've used. Thanks.




I was thinking of Washington, MO Jen.  I haven't seen her (or any of the old Ample Romance people) in a couple of years. I kinda miss those dances (the excessive drinking, laughter and dancing.. not so much the drama). 

Happy holidays, Littleghost.


----------



## altered states (Dec 22, 2006)

working on some illustrations for a personal project... 

View attachment cj01.jpg


----------



## rentahero (Dec 22, 2006)

posted here before, but just wanted to bring it back for this thread!


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 22, 2006)

Rentahero ---> that is awesome!! I love your shading technique.


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 22, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I was thinking of Washington, MO Jen.  I haven't seen her (or any of the old Ample Romance people) in a couple of years. I kinda miss those dances (the excessive drinking, laughter and dancing.. not so much the drama).
> 
> Happy holidays, Littleghost.



Happy Holidays!
Yeah, I see it quite a bit now. Although I don't remember her ever saying anything about cheerleading skirts.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 24, 2006)

Great art jobs from everyone!


Happy holidays, all!


Dennis


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wonderful work everyone! I'm a photoshopper/illustrator as well and LOVE vector graphics. Here is a piece I made that I'm really proud of since it was one of my first from-scratch works. 

I use a Wacom Voleto tablet, which I adore since my great friend in England sent it to me.  

(confession: I'm not good at hands yet, so I hid them  )


----------



## fatlane (Dec 26, 2006)

YAY! I love green skin, you know... it's a preference, not a fetish. Anyway, yummy! Love the play of the green and red in it.


----------



## mango (Dec 26, 2006)

*OK... I didn't make this... but I found a photo of this beautiful large lady sand sculpture online yesterday and I thought I'd post it in here.

* 

View attachment SandSculpture_SSBBWwith2Kids.jpg


----------



## Krissy12 (Dec 26, 2006)

I found a pic like that online the other day as well..


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 26, 2006)

Krissy12 said:


> Wonderful work everyone! I'm a photoshopper/illustrator as well and LOVE vector graphics. Here is a piece I made that I'm really proud of since it was one of my first from-scratch works.
> 
> I use a Wacom Voleto tablet, which I adore since my great friend in England sent it to me.
> 
> (confession: I'm not good at hands yet, so I hid them  )




Pretty!


Dennis


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 27, 2006)

Those court servants don't look happy, pity.


----------



## lemmink (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm trying to teach myself to draw cartoonishly - I have a fair few sketches I did ages ago but I can't post them here because some of the women here will recognise themselves. And then kill me. Because I suck.

Didn't do the colouring on this, I was going for the Jessica Rabbit style thing. Boyfriend drew the lips and I don't like them.


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2007)

*I was walking through the mall at Columbus Circle in NYC about a week ago and I noticed these two giant sculptured statues of a giant man and woman of generous proportions.

While I didn't get a pic of the man I took afew of the woman.* 









*This is the view from behind as you descend the escalator.*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice artwork everyone. I enjoy looking at other people's creations.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 4, 2007)

Ten character limit. 

View attachment aish800.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 4, 2007)

Golly, you all make me sooooo jealous with your talent. I always wished that I could draw. Thank you all for sharing your talent with us, they are wonderful!!


----------



## mango (Feb 17, 2008)

*Cool interactive art link I found....

10 ways 
(requires Shockwave plugin for your browser)

http://interact10ways.com/usa/index.asp


*


----------



## VVET (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Mango,
The sculptures look like Botero.
Did you get the artist's name?


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 17, 2008)

http://supersonichero.deviantart.com/art/First-Attempt-at-Anime-74140202
http://supersonichero.deviantart.com/art/Me-info-77520467
http://supersonichero.deviantart.com/art/Me-Danton-and-Maurice-74414020

They're not great... but there's my art... I'm better with photomanips, anyways...


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 17, 2008)

Y'all are so talented! The only thing I can draw is butter


----------



## Nutella (Feb 18, 2008)

*I recently was on the Deviant Art website and came across some nice BBW drawings.. some of you may wanna consider posting there as you're also able to sell your art too!
Otherwise, the art here looks fabulous folks. Keep up the good work! *


----------



## DdeelishUK (Feb 18, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Are those Chuck Taylors?
> 
> Nice pic man!


OMG and this looks like me on a slob day rofl!


----------

